# Need Help With 1.5 Inch Rhom



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

*Hi guys!

My rhom will be coming next week and I have a 75 gallon and a 15 gallon.
My question is can I put my 1.5" Rhom immediately in the 75 gallon?
or should I put him in the 15 gallon until it grows out of it?

Any answer and advice will be greatly appreciated.







*


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

is 75 gallon fully cycled? if yes then i dont see any problem why not
just acclimatize him prior to releasing to his new home


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

wizardslovak said:


> is 75 gallon fully cycled? if yes then i dont see any problem why not
> just acclimatize him prior to releasing to his new home


Yes,both 75 gallon and 15 gallon are fully cycled.
I just thought that I might run into problems like my rhom not getting his food because the tank is too big.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Shut off light for few days , will help with stress .. 
You could try feeding him same day but id wait 2-3 days ..
how big is he? will he be shipped?


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

wizardslovak said:


> Shut off light for few days , will help with stress ..
> You could try feeding him same day but id wait 2-3 days ..
> how big is he? will he be shipped?


He is 1.5 inches
I'll pick him up from a friend it will be a 20-30 min trip only.
Here's a picture of the rhom
or is it not a rhom?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like rhom but i am sure more people will pitch in with accurate name..

Put some guards on intakes for filters in 75.. in 1.5inches he is weak to fight against suction with plenty of hiding spaces ... congrats to beautiful... cant wait to set up my tank already ... he looks healthy little fellow


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If both tanks are cycled, I would put him in the 15 gallon to help train it to accept pellets and food from the surface... once that happens, into the bigger tank

Good looking fish, I remember when mine was that small


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm back..
I'll be getting the little guy tommorow. and would like to show you my set up.

I also have a few questions...

What could I do to prevent the small guy from getting sucked up in the filter? (without ruining the pump ofcourse..)
Any suggested feeds for an 1.5" rhom? (I've been recommended bloodworms)
My Ph is 7.6 above,my red have survived this Ph without trouble. Are rhoms sensitive? should I bring my Ph down?

Here are pictures of the tank. I was unable to use the 15 gal tank because my aunt bought fishes








I am planning to add a few plants. (tons of Java moss to be exact) I feel that my tank looks bland.















Pic of my DIY overhead sump.... or filter.... whatever it is called. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Dont worry about the PH, or the filter intake as it already has a guard... but for safety, I would move it up as high as possible as that "filter" is just asking to flood your house if something goes wrong (hose comes off, gets clogged etc)

Post some pics when you get it in the tank


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

Ægir said:


> Dont worry about the PH, or the filter intake as it already has a guard... but for safety, I would move it up as high as possible as that "filter" is just asking to flood your house if something goes wrong (hose comes off, gets clogged etc)
> 
> Post some pics when you get it in the tank


Thanks. i'll move the pump higher. it really is annoying whenever the hose comes off and everything gets wet. I also put a net on the filter intake just in case.
Sorry about image quality. my better camera is dead right now.








about food, this is the first time I've handled a piranha this small, from what I have researched. people put a piece of shrimp on a stick. and let them nibble on it. my Lfs does not sell bloodworms anymore, so im looking for alternatives.

When I put him in, I was actually surprised he did not immediately hide. He explored the tank and became curious about things. after a few hours he started hiding behind a rock LOL.

hopefully he I can try to feed him tommorow. I think this is gonna be hard because the tank is too big for him.

Thanks for all your answers.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good ;-) like midget in castle ;-)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They make a ring with a suction cup that "holds" floating pellets, and I have used a piece of fishing line with a small paper clip J to hold shrimp.

I will bet it will take some time before he will eat with someone watching, so it will have to be something you can leave and come back in an hour or so.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

set video and leave .. then see feeding on mp4 file ;-)


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

I tried the attaching a very small piece of chicken to a J paperclilp.
He ate in front of me. I was really surprised he kept nibbling on it for about an hour (I kept watching him so I forgot to take pictures )

He doesnt hide anymore (unless I stick my face to the aquarium real close )
I usually see him riding the current my sump creates.

about pellets.. I actually went shopping today still hoping i'd find bloodworms. I dont think He can take any size of pellets yet. I dont think the smallest size fits in his mouth.

Thanks a lot for the help guys, hopefully this one grows up healthy and aggressive.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Chicken isnt great as a food, and neither are frozen bloodworm cubes... in a tank that large 99.9% will end up getting scattered around and cause water quality issues.

Look for shrimp, white fish fillets, salmon etc and switch things up. As for the pellets, you can break them up in your fingers into smaller pieces.


----------

